# Just got Registry card and patch!!



## NorthCoastChick (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey all! Hope everyone had happy (safe) holidays. I just need to gush to a group who understands how awesome it is to have gotten my card and patch in the mail today...


----------



## firecoins (Jan 2, 2009)

Its about time! isn't it?

Congrats


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 2, 2009)

Now then, THAT's the way to start the New Year!  Congratulations!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 2, 2009)

I got one the day after Christmas and was happy.


Now for Texas to wake the heck up and give me my license to practice!


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Jan 3, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS!! That is the greatest Christmas and New Years gift combined-seeing that BIG envelope addressed to you! Enjoy your patch and cert and feel proud of all the responsibility that goes along with it! *


----------



## KempoEMT (Jan 3, 2009)

Congrats Northcoast!


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jan 3, 2009)

thats gotta be the best thing for starting a new year, congratz!!


----------



## rhan101277 (Jan 3, 2009)

Linuss said:


> I got one the day after Christmas and was happy.
> 
> 
> Now for Texas to wake the heck up and give me my license to practice!



Don't you just gotta get a job?  Oh and only doctors can "practice" no practicing for us.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 3, 2009)

rhan101277 said:


> Don't you just gotta get a job?  Oh and only doctors can "practice" no practicing for us.





Naw, in Texas we pass the class then take the National Registry.  If the Registry is passed, they send the info to the Texas Dept of State Health Services.

We get out certificate from NR saying we passed, but can't hold a job as an EMT on an Ambulance until the state gives us our license/certificate... but you can't get your license without passing the NR.


As for practicing-- "the exercise or pursuit of a profession or occupation"


----------

